
Ryan Bates returns from hiatus - rickcarlino
https://twitter.com/rbates
======
milesf
Cannot express how excited I am to hear he is back. Welcome back, Ryan. We
missed you!

------
rip747
awesome! railscasts.com is _the_ place for the best tutorials. welcome back
ryan

